# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > Pascal/Delphi/Kylix >  Cài đặt phần mềm Pascal 7.

## giamcannhanh

Nhiều bạn hỏi về cách cài đặt phần mềm Pascal 7 như thế nào nên giờ mình post 1 bài hướng dẫn có hình ảnh cho các bạn dễ hiểu. Nếu là Free Pascal thì việc cài đặt rất đơn giản.

Click phải chuột vào file Bp70.zip >> chọn Extract Here ( hoặc Win Rar >> extract here )


​Toàn bộ file cài đặt sẽ được giải nén xuất ra folder : Bp70



​Vào folder Bp70 vừa giải nén => tìm và chạy file tên *INSTALL.*


​Màn hình cài đặt hiện ra => bấm Enter 3 lần








​Sau khi bấm 3 lần Enter bạn sẽ thấy “Borland Pascal Directory” (thư mục bạn muốn cài đặt pascal).

Bấm tiếp Enter => một bảng nhỏ hiện ra và các bạn gõ ổ đĩa cùng thư mục cài đặt vào nhé. 
Ví dụ: E:\Pascal => tìm đến dòng Start installation (bắt đầu cài đặt) và Enter.

Nếu không biết cách gõ thư mục cài đặt thì xem hình này sẽ rõ ngay thôi.





​Quá trình cài đặt sẽ như thế này:



​Bây giờ bạn chỉ việc đợi. Nếu có trục trặc trong khi cài => một bảng đỏ sẽ hiện ra => bạn chỉ việc bấm phím C ( hiện bao nhiêu lần thì bấm bấy nhiêu nhé ).


​Khi hoàn tất sẽ có bản màu xanh hịn ra => click bất kì phím nào để hoàn tất quá trình cài đặt Pascal.


​Xong!

Để chạy Borland Pascal => Tìm đến thư mục “Borland Pascal Directory” (thư mục bạn mún cài đặt pascal) => vào BIN => 
Để mở Pascal toàn màn hình thì chạy file BP (nên chạy cái này).Cửa sổ nhỏ: Turbo.​

----------


## songdonggun

> Nhiều bạn hỏi về cách cài đặt phần mềm Pascal 7 như thế nào nên giờ mình post 1 bài hướng dẫn có hình ảnh cho các bạn dễ hiểu. Nếu là Free Pascal thì việc cài đặt rất đơn giản.
> 
> Click phải chuột vào file Bp70.zip >> chọn Extract Here ( hoặc Win Rar >> extract here )
> 
> 
> ​Toàn bộ file cài đặt sẽ được giải nén xuất ra folder : Bp70
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks bạn nhiều nha
Mình đang cần học cái pascal này !

----------

